# Live2D Model Plugin



## Weng Y (Jun 2, 2020)

Weng Y submitted a new resource:

Live2D Model Plugin - live2d



> This plugin is based on the built in Live2d CubismNativeFrameWork & Opengl.
> It's showing Live2d Model on screen.
> *Support*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jmmgomes (Jun 4, 2020)

can you explain me how to install


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry for confusing .
You need unzip plugins file and find live2d_plugin.dll.
Go to OBS root directory. 



put  live2d_plugin.dll here.


----------



## Chuzz (Jun 6, 2020)

HI, this looks very interesting... what exactly can the model do?
I see it uses the term 'live',.... can animations be triggered? By voice or camera input?
Or is just looped animations, I don't get it.


----------



## Weng Y (Jun 6, 2020)

Chuzz said:


> HI, this looks very interesting... what exactly can the model do?
> I see it uses the term 'live',.... can animations be triggered? By voice or camera input?
> Or is just looped animations, I don't get it.


It just looped random animations.I want it be used as a stream adornment.
You can do some thing like this.


----------



## Chuzz (Jun 12, 2020)

OK , thanks for the reply.

Very good.


----------



## welly huang (Jun 18, 2020)

Plz help me
I am unzip file to obs-plugins/64bit/ 



but,i can't find live2d sources.



OBS log i could find this message.
20:59:07.295: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/live2d_plugin.dll': The specified module could not be found.
20:59:07.295:  (126)
20:59:07.295: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/live2d_plugin.dll' not loaded
If you have any idea. plz tell me.
thx


----------



## ovaettr (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone seems to have updated the files and dropping the only .dll that made sense (Live2dCubismCore.dll) it isn't working and doesn't show any new Source called Live2d to input. Any update on more process posting for it with the updated file?


----------



## Y30 (Dec 6, 2020)

can you update this? it crashes obs within like..10 seconds after loading in a model (model3.json file)


----------

